# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Stacey/Bradley

## sillygit556

first impression boring and from his pic on enders website i thought he was quite good looking so now im well disappointed but im sure the character will grow and become more interesting its good that theres a new type of teen in ther instead of a troublemaker but to be quite honest i prefer that type of character

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

God he ain't that much of a buffting is he?!..

----------


## BlackKat

He's miles better than Deano! Better actor as well. Seriously, yowza! Maybe it's just my attraction to nerdy boys, but I loved him!   :Wub:

----------


## sillygit556

i no he looked really nice on eastenders website and look at him atleast hes a nice person though and this should be a good storyline

----------


## shannisrules

hes alrite for his looks but his ginger hair puts me off lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i no he looked really nice on eastenders website and look at him atleast hes a nice person though and this should be a good storyline


Sure did.. nearly looked like Dennis but not close..

Yeah it's great ot have a sensible young character.. different to the youngsters and Dot sure does like him  :Stick Out Tongue:  So much for P Diddly!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## sillygit556

he obviously had a very good photographer and lots of make up lol oh well

----------


## Johnny Allen

he's got a charm about him though, at first I was like wow thats not what I was expecting but his ginger hair grew on me, I actually find him quite a sweet guy. Mind he doesn't really compete with how good looking that new dr is going to be.

----------


## sheilamarie

he seems ok i do quite like him

----------


## the_watts_rule

He seems ok. I think the character will develop.

----------


## x Amby x

> He's miles better than Deano! Better actor as well. Seriously, yowza! Maybe it's just my attraction to nerdy boys, but I loved him!


 :Wub:   :Heart:  Deanos way more sexier than Bradley!  :Heart:   :Wub:  

but everyone has ther own opinions!

----------


## Florijo

Who cares what the guy looks like?!?! Give me Bradley over Deano anyday of the week. I want an interesting character, not a pin up boy for the teenage magazines. I love Bradley.   :Wub:

----------


## pops110874

jurys still out on bradley at the mo.........

Im still suffering from the shock that an eastender actually has a job...........(wait for it)...........OUTSIDE WALFORD!!!! In the city?!! Who knew such a place existed, I thought the world stopped after the car lot!  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

> jurys still out on bradley at the mo.........
> 
> Im still suffering from the shock that an eastender actually has a job...........(wait for it)...........OUTSIDE WALFORD!!!! In the city?!! Who knew such a place existed, I thought the world stopped after the car lot!


Of course there's a world outside Walford. You go out past through the carlot and there's a really long straight stretch of road that goes to Manchester.  :Lol:

----------


## crazygirl

oh bless he's nice well turned out

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i like him, it's nice to have a change of character, rather than the same old cheepy chappy and someone who is always getting up to things, it's kinda refreshing, but Deano is better looking!

----------


## crazygirl

> i like him, it's nice to have a change of character, rather than the same old cheepy chappy and someone who is always getting up to things, it's kinda refreshing, but Deano is better looking!


yes it is nice to have a change of character your right but i cant answer you on the deano bit has he is far to young for me   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> Deanos way more sexier than Bradley!   
> 
> but everyone has ther own opinions!


*My opinion is that if either of them CAN ACT  they are fine,, sexy doesn't do diddly squat !!!*

----------


## hannah-mj

I think he would be a bit boring if i knew him but the kinda lad id just be keep going ''aww blesss'' to him lol but he seems really cute to watch and nice character and i think he's quite good looking!

----------


## CrazyLea

i like him  :Smile:  much more bearable than deano!!! so what if he aint hott, well he aint too bad  :Stick Out Tongue:  felt sorry for him at the end with stacey though.

----------


## willow

he looks like a nice lad

----------


## Lennie

I know he isnt all that in the looks bit - but i liked him, he's gonna be sweet and caring

----------


## Lennie

Not sure whether to put this here or not -

After seeing todays episode - i am thinking that Bradley and Stacey might get together - (that is if Bradley is not gay as the rumours suggest that he might be)

I can see Bradley and Stacey becoming friends once she finds out Deano was the one who spiked her drink.

It would be good if they were friends or got together after, Stacey having someone like Bradley to keep her steady and being there for her, Stacey needs someone she can rely on - Bradley might be the guy unlike Deano who i just cannot stand for some reason, I think if Stacey got together with someone like Deano - then there's nothing really solid about that relationship coz Stacey's been with guys like him before - but if she hooks up with Bradley, then that will be different as she's never had that kind of guy before being all senstive and caring.

And what with Stacey family problems being they are and i think EE are going to hopefully explore more into it, it would be cool to have a friend like Bradley to rely and talk to and also help her along the way

I dont know why, but first i would like them to be friends - it would be just like how Jamie Mitchell and Sonia started out, him being the good looking guy and she was the geek ugly girl (and being great friends) - ppl saying why does he want to be with someone like Sonia (do you get what i mean???)


I can see something like that happening  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> jurys still out on bradley at the mo.........
> 
> Im still suffering from the shock that an eastender actually has a job...........(wait for it)...........OUTSIDE WALFORD!!!! In the city?!! Who knew such a place existed, I thought the world stopped after the car lot!


I know! We now have not one but two Jacksons with 'a career'! 

He seems nice enough. It's a good idea to expand families on the square. He seems at the moment a cross between Ian Beale and Lofty Holloway. He also reminds me of somebody I know. I'll be interested to see how his character develops.

----------


## Lennie

I like Bradley only because he is so different to Deano - as ppl have made him to be some kind of hunk, but Bradley is different and shy, thats what i like about him - a underdog, if you know what i mean

----------


## littlemo

Yes I think it would be nice for them to get together. But I think the rumours are true, the producer has confirmed he's gay. However I think it takes a while for it to be revealed, so maybe him and Stacey do out together for a little while. 

I think Stacey would be too much for Bradley, it would be like Janine when she started dating one of her clients, that shy one who tried to commit suicide when she dumped him.

----------


## Florijo

I would like Stacey and Bradley to become friends. It would be an unusual friendship between two completly different people with vastly different experiences of life. Stacey needs other friends other than Ruby and Bradley would be a good one to have.

----------


## Angeltigger

I don't think Stacey/Bradley would get together as from watching yesterday- all he talk about is jame bond movies- and boring stuff in Stacey eyes.

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't think Stacey/Bradley would get together as from watching yesterday- all he talk about is jame bond movies- and boring stuff in Stacey eyes.


*AT  I do not think it was boring to Stacey( she wasn't really listening )  her mind was 10000000 miles away, all she wanted to do was find some info where Johnny had taken Ruby,, Bradley is just nervous and trying to fit in, Don't some of you people get nervous meeting new folks and chatter away like an idiot or smile like a darn fool... give the guy a break *

----------


## Angeltigger

> *AT I do not think it was boring to Stacey( she wasn't really listening ) her mind was 10000000 miles away, all she wanted to do was find some info where Johnny had taken Ruby,, Bradley is just nervous and trying to fit in, Don't some of you people get nervous meeting new folks and chatter away like an idiot or smile like a darn fool... give the guy a break *


*i never said he was making a fool of himself- i just don't see Stacey and Bradley being together- i'm allowed to have my views*

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Stacey and Deano make a good couple and i know he tried to drug her

----------


## Lennie

Deano would be like all the other guys she's been with before - anyways isnt Deano into Dawn at the moment

----------


## Lennie

> I don't think Stacey/Bradley would get together as from watching yesterday- all he talk about is jame bond movies- and boring stuff in Stacey eyes.


I dont think Stacey was that impresssed with him

But her mind was elsewhere

----------


## eastenders mad

there was a pic in all about soap when they go on a date togther after Jim and Charlie try to get them together.

Mind you i find Bradley so boring where did they get him from

----------


## Em

I cant see them together to be honest, but Stacey does need some new friends - its been just her an ruby for ages. I think she needs more girl mates though.

----------


## Florijo

> there was a pic in all about soap when they go on a date togther after Jim and Charlie try to get them together.


Maybe that means that Bracey (or Staley) will be born, following in the footsteps of Shannis and Kalfie.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dddMac1

would be good if Stacey and Bradley became friends

----------


## squillyfer

I like bradley he seems nice but i hope this incident with stacey doesnt ruin him

----------


## Debs

i love bradley not in a fancy kind of way but i like the fact that he a bit nerdy and square and different

----------


## JustJodi

*How is Dot going to handle this incident that is what I am wondering ???*

*I think Bradley will make a good friend for Stacey..not a b/f but a friend *

----------


## Kim

I quite liked him, bit of a let down in the looks department though.

----------


## Kim

I can't see it either, she's so not his type and after last night, definatley not.

----------


## Lennie

Next week - Stacey starts picking on Bradley such as soaking him in water and annoying him with her pranks

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Next week - Stacey starts picking on Bradley such as soaking him in water and annoying him with her pranks


Don't you usually get the... if you annoy boys so much it means you like them sort of thing *hint hint*

----------


## eastenders mad

i hope they are just going to be friends.
I can't really picture them as a couple if ee writers do put them into a couple i am turning it over.

----------


## Lennie

*Tina Baker Spoiler*

*Bradley and Stacey spoiler (A small Deano spoiler too)*


After it is revealed that Deano spiked Stacey drink and all that is over (Stacey doesn't forgive Deano and Deano spends the day in a cell just to teach him a lesson) Jim & Charlie try to get Stacey & Bradley on a date now you can imagine how well that goes, it gets form bad to worse as Bradley has an allergic reaction to the Lamb curry and Stacey has to call an ambulance!

----------


## the_watts_rule

It would probably make a good storyline if it did happen.

----------


## Debs

> Maybe that means that Bracey (or Staley) will be born, following in the footsteps of Shannis and Kalfie.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ssshhh they hadnt thought of that yet!!!!

----------


## Lennie

> *Tina Baker Spoiler*
> 
> *Bradley and Stacey spoiler (A small Deano spoiler too)*
> 
> 
> After it is revealed that Deano spiked Stacey drink and all that is over (Stacey doesn't forgive Deano and Deano spends the day in a cell just to teach him a lesson) Jim & Charlie try to get Stacey & Bradley on a date now you can imagine how well that goes, it gets form bad to worse as Bradley has an allergic reaction to the Lamb curry and Stacey has to call an ambulance!


I can see some sweet and comic/funny scenes ahead lol

----------


## Em

that sounds quite good!

----------


## Lennie

*Thursday 2nd Feb*

Bradley keeps Stacey company whilst she babysits, but things start to go wrong when he has an allergic reaction.

----------


## Jada-GDR

it said somewhere that stacey and ruby feud over bradley, so i'm guessing they do. i'd like to see them together, bradley's nice  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

I had a feeling that he might end up fancying Ruby for some reason - she's opposite to Stacey

Imagine Stacy and him becoming friends and then Ruby comes back, Bradley taking a shine to her, i can see Stacey not being too happy as Bradley's attentions are on Ruby lol

----------


## Lennie

Also they have got something in common - Bradley doesn't get along with his father so the two could bond over their bad relationships with their parents

----------


## Bree

awww sweet i think stacey and bradley will make a cute couple

----------


## Lennie

*Inside Soap Magazine
28 Jan â 3 Feb 2006*

_Sad Brad_

Bradley Branning sets about winning Stacey Slaterâs approval this week. Still smarting from their first night together â when she accused Bradley of attacking her â Stacey makes a fool of him in the market, drenching the unsuspecting teenager with water. Later, though, Bradley is thrilled when he learns that Jim and Charlie have arranged for him to keep Stacey company while she babysits Freddie. However, the evening takes a disastrous turn when Bradley suffers an allergic reaction to a curry that Stacey gives him. With the guilty Slater girlâs guard down, Bradley takes the opportunity to compliment pretty Stacey. Despite her telling him sheâs not interested, Bradley admits to Dot that he thinks heâs in with a chance. Is the poor lad setting himself up for heartbreak?

----------


## Lennie

*Soaplife Magazine
30 Jan â 3 Feb*

*Wet! Wet! Wet!*

From the moment Bradley arrives its Bradley and Stacey this and Stacey and Bradley that. Its clear heâs smitten and weâre supposed to believe sheâs not. But think back to gobby, pushy Bianca and couldnât-say-boo-to-a-goose Ricky and you can see where this one is going. Will it work?
Well heâs not a Miller so heâs got a chance!

*Pictures* â 3 pics, Bradley getting wet as Stacey has the hose pipe in her hand, Deano looking stunned and the other one Dot looking at Bradley all wet with Stacey behind him

----------


## starla

i would love for bradley and stacey to get together, i think that he could be the makin for her, maybe they could have a storline where stacey falls in love wid him like kat and alfie!!

----------


## Skits

i hope they don't get together but end up to be really good friends. you can never have enough good friends and one of the opposite sex is so much better.

----------


## Lennie

I would actually like to see them become good friends before something happens between them  :Smile:

----------


## kayla05

I find him a little boring, i dont want him to get with stacey, i would like to see her get with someone else, but who knows??

----------


## Angeltigger

> I dont think Stacey was that impresssed with him
> 
> But her mind was elsewhere


You were the one that said that you think they should get together

----------


## Lennie

> You were the one that said that you think they should get together


I know - but what i meant was that when Stacey saw him, her face was like she wasnt impressed with him. he was like a geek, hopefully after the spiking thing and Deano owning up they can be friends and see where it goes

----------


## dddMac1

my first inpressions of Bradley where that he was a bit weird but he should be ok once he's settled in

----------


## eastenders mad

hes to boring i wouldn't go out with him

----------


## starla

it doesnt matter what you do what you are in to , if you fall in love with someone then you cant help it!

----------


## Lennie

I am liking Bradley, he is sweet

Him and Dot are so sweet together, aww when she asked him to call her Grandma.

And Bradley was still concerned about Stacey when she went inside despite her hitting him.

----------


## littlemo

> I am liking Bradley, he is sweet
> 
> Him and Dot are so sweet together, aww when she asked him to call her Grandma.
> 
> And Bradley was still concerned about Stacey when she went inside despite her hitting him.


Yes I really like his character too. He's very unique. I don't think there's anyone that genuine on the square. Obviously we don't know that much about him yet, but I hope his character will stay sensitive and goodhearted. No personality transplants please!! I hope Stacey will apologise when she realises that he was just trying to help. He's bound to get back in her good books at some point, I hope!

----------


## littlemo

> *How is Dot going to handle this incident that is what I am wondering ???*
> 
> *I think Bradley will make a good friend for Stacey..not a b/f but a friend *


Dot handled the incident in her usual way, calmly and rationally. She's a great person, always tries to find the good in people, and stands by her family. 

I think Bradley's great, going by the reputation of Jim's son, he doesn't take after him. I hope he stays for a long time to come. All we need now is Robbie back.

----------


## Florijo

I'm very surprised at how easily I have warmed to Bradley as a character. It is nice to have more characters to like as my liked character list was getting pretty short, having consisted of Dot, Pat and Stacey. Now I can add Bradley to the list, well until they give him his first personality change and turn him evil.

----------


## Em

it would be awful if they changed him, or ifhe had some dark secret.it would be nice to have a new person who is just normal!

----------


## Lennie

The only past he's got is he doesn't get on with his dad and has been mollycoddled by his mum

----------


## Em

As long as it stays at that!!! They always seem normal to start!!

----------


## Lennie

I think he will be normal - but once he starts this bank job, he might become less shy

----------


## Em

Maybe, hecould definately bea good character, especially as a stable influence on Stacy. Is he rumoured to be gay? Dunno if thats true just vaguley remember reading that somehwere

----------


## Lennie

I hope he isnt gay

----------


## Lennie

Does Deano confess today to Stacey???

----------


## Bree

> Does Deano confess today to Stacey???


yep i think so

----------


## Lennie

> yep i think so



Good, i hope she punches him, like the one she gave Bradley.

It would be sweet to see Stacey saying sorry to Bradley in her own way lol

----------


## Bree

> Good, i hope she punches him, like the one she gave Bradley.
> 
> It would be sweet to see Stacey saying sorry to Bradley in her own way lol


yeah it would lol i hope its like the one she gav bradley but ten times harder

----------


## Em

She should call the police on him  - why did he do it anyway?

----------


## Bree

> She should call the police on him  - why did he do it anyway?


to make her cheer up over ruby dont see how thats spouse to cheer you up tho

----------


## Lennie

It was sweet Bradley actually going over to Stacey's to see if she was ok, rather Stacey coming to see him and saying sorry, liked the little smile she gave when Bradley went past her

----------


## littlemo

> It was sweet Bradley actually going over to Stacey's to see if she was ok, rather Stacey coming to see him and saying sorry, liked the little smile she gave when Bradley went past her


Yes and Stacey said I'm sorry in her own little way 'steak's good for your eye', not the most predictable thing to say lol. 

You can see why she'd suspect him of attacking her though. She hardly knew him, and she woke up with him on top of her. It's easy to jump to a conclusion. It's in Stacey's character to jump down someone's throat without thinking something through logically. 

I really like Bradley, he comes out of jail and he goes to see Stacey. He treats people with respect.

----------


## Lennie

I am really liking Bradley has well - got a lot of respect for people, he treats Dot with respect, and Dot can see that.

I think Stacey has/will realise that

----------


## Florijo

I really hope Bradley and Stacey become friends. Stacey needs friends other than Ruby and I think Bradley would be a great friend. He seems so sweet and caring. It would be an interesting friendship as they both seem so different.

----------


## Lennie

> I really hope Bradley and Stacey become friends. Stacey needs friends other than Ruby and I think Bradley would be a great friend. He seems so sweet and caring. It would be an interesting friendship as they both seem so different.


I agree - will be good for Stacey to have a male friend such as Bradley who can give her stabilty and also she can trust him.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think deno because bradley is not stacey's type

----------


## Kim

Same here, they've got a lot more in common aswell.

----------


## Florijo

IMO, Stacey and Bradley would be better than Stacey and Deano, precisely because Stacey and Bradley are so different and do not have much in common.

----------


## di marco

> IMO, Stacey and Bradley would be better than Stacey and Deano, precisely because Stacey and Bradley are so different and do not have much in common.


yeh i agree, as they say opposites attract and i think deano and stacey would be so obvious and boring

----------


## Bree

i do like deno but i think bradley and stacey would make a better couple

----------


## Lennie

> yeh i agree, as they say opposites attract and i think deano and stacey would be so obvious and boring


I agree - if she gets together with Deano, then i think its going to be the same as all her previous boyfriends she had (if she's had any - i am sure she has), with Bradley she might find something real and sweet, and she might realise that love is actually a sweet/adorable thing.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

wasn't it rumored she was going to get with Deano though before his character actually came into it?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope they dont change his personality (like Yolande) but i am liking his character at the moment. He's original to the show and he is a very good actor.

----------


## x Amby x

he's not one of my favourites, but i felt sorry at the end of thursdays episode when they said he had to spend the night in prison and he was like 'i was just trying to help her'

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Deano's acting was slightly better in last night's episode than any other previous episodes.

----------


## x Amby x

Charlie Clements is a good actor though

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yes i must agree with you.

----------


## x Amby x

A lot of people have said that Matt DiAngelo can't act but i totally disagree with them lol! I think that Deano and Bradley should be friends, they could have an interesting friendship

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah i think they should be friends aswell.

----------


## x Amby x

they could be like the male version of stacey and ruby lol!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

lol yeah they should be

----------


## Lennie

Why do i get the feeling that Bradley will end up liking Ruby when she comes back, as she might be his type - she's opposite to Stacey and also i kinda want Deano and Stacery to go out and then realise that they are not right for each other

Do you get what i mean???

----------


## Daisyduck

poor bradley his is a wimp but will be  ok, i like him

----------


## Daisyduck

stacey and bradley will get together and maybe he will tame her a bit.
so she not be so wild

----------


## Florijo

> poor bradley his is a wimp but will be  ok, i like him


How is he a wimp?   :Confused:

----------


## JustJodi

*I did not see him as a wimp at all,, I mean the guy arrives in Walford, goes to the Vic,, ends up with Deano and Stacey,, ends up at Scarlets and finds himself arrested,, there isn't anything wimpy about him at all ( him I mean Bradley) if there is a wimp in all this its DEANO,, *

----------


## sham05

Is Bradley really gay? I hope he isn't because i think it wud b nice if they got together stacey could change and i agree he seems respectful   :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

From what i have seen - i dont think he is gay or going to be gay

----------


## xStephaniex

yeh i think there was tht lil spark between them when bradley went round to stacey's, i think its bout time stacey got a guy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alkalinetrio

there be good together loud mouth+ quiet innocent boy = match :Smile:  haha

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah because Deano was scared to own up to the police for spiking Stacey's drink. Deano is the wimp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tannie

Deano is a wimp but i'm not to keen on bradley.

----------


## di marco

> From what i have seen - i dont think he is gay or going to be gay


i dont want him to turn out gay, all the other single guys on the square atm are all the same, like deano etc, and its sort of like saying if youre different from that like bradley is it must mean youre gay

----------


## lilacangel

i think deano and stacey should get together! they will make a good couple! i mean its like a match made in heaven!!they are soo alike! its like alfie and kat all over again! deano charmin like alfie! and stacey loud like kat!

----------


## Lennie

I just find Deano too common for her, as he seems unreliable.

And also he knew how upset and worried about Ruby she has been, but still managed to do something stupid like spike her drink so she can have a good time, i mean a friend should be there for her and help her and not criticise her for being worried about Ruby.

Bradley was worried about her, asking if she was ok.

----------


## Florijo

> i think deano and stacey should get together! they will make a good couple! i mean its like a match made in heaven!!they are soo alike! its like alfie and kat all over again! deano charmin like alfie! and stacey loud like kat!


Totally disagree. Deano and Stacey would be boring, predictable and totally unoriginal. 

Bradley and Stacey would be so much better. The interest in this potential coupling comes from the fact that they are so different.

----------


## Lennie

> Totally disagree. Deano and Stacey would be boring, predictable and totally unoriginal. 
> 
> Bradley and Stacey would be so much better. The interest in this potential coupling comes from the fact that they are so different.


Well said - and i agree  :Smile: 

Them being different is the interest and has potential in the pairing

----------


## Katy

i htink Bradley and Stacey would be such a good couple. hes dead nice for her and would treat her right.

----------


## Timalay

I think hes hiding some sort of a secrect.  :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I heard a rumour that Bradley was gay.

----------


## diamond1

i think bradley and stacy would be good and would be a lot like tyrone/maria on coronation street but i can see stacy having an affair with deano or someone like that

----------


## Katy

I really dont want to see her with Deano. Is bradley going to be a long term resident then?

----------


## JustJodi

> I heard a rumour that Bradley was gay.


rumors belong in the spoiler section

----------


## diamond1

if they do that they will ruin his character and what would be the point they have already had/got naomi and i doubt that story is over and more will over do it

----------


## Bree

> I really dont want to see her with Deano. Is bradley going to be a long term resident then?


umm well i hope so i think hes a brill actor him and stacey would be sweet togther even tho i do like deano

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> rumors belong in the spoiler section


Sorry but i just thought i would mention it as the previous poster stated that he might be hiding something so i just thought i would mention what i heard  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Bradley and Stacey should become good friends  :Smile:

----------


## #1 SexyTink

they look sweet together

----------


## Bree

well if they do get togther i hope stacey brings him out of his shell a bit  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am sure she would.

----------


## lilacangel

i just think deano should be with someone like stacey and not dawn! i think deano and stacy look really nice together and i dont think bradley looks nice with stacey, i think he will suit ruby more

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i just think deano should be with someone like stacey and not dawn! i think deano and stacy look really nice together and i dont think bradley looks nice with stacey, i think he will suit ruby more


I agree with you. Deano and Stacey would probably suit each other more and they look nice together.  :Smile:

----------


## lilacangel

> I agree with you. Deano and Stacey would probably suit each other more and they look nice together.


finally someone agrees with me!  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bree

> I agree with you. Deano and Stacey would probably suit each other more and they look nice together.


umm yeah i dont really know who would be better for stacey really i think their both good with her

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am not sure about Bradley and Ruby together though. I think they do kinda suit each other aswell  :Smile:

----------


## lilacangel

> I am not sure about Bradley and Ruby together though. I think they do kinda suit each other aswell


yeah tru! but i really think stacey and deano will make a perfect couple!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah they would.

----------


## Lennie

> I agree with you. Deano and Stacey would probably suit each other more and they look nice together.


Not being rude here, or offending you, but are you saying they look nice together coz Deano is better looking then Bradley and therefore would look good with Stacey???

----------


## JustJodi

> Not being rude here, or offending you, but are you saying they look nice together coz Deano is better looking then Bradley and therefore would look good with Stacey???


*Lennie I said the same thing earlier, of course it was ignored,, problem is some people think looks are more important than the acting,, I personally think Bradley can act better than Deano ...*
*Also if some of u will think long and hard,, when Bradley was being interviewed by the cops,, the cops asked Bradley if he was interested in Stacey,, he said NOT THAT WAY NO,( OR SOMETHING ALONG THOSE LINES ), so I think he is gay..*

----------


## lilacangel

from wot i can see both guys are equally talented! i just think that deano and stacey look right! and its not because he good lookin or anything its just the whole image! people dont have to be good lookin to look right!

----------


## Lennie

I personally think Bradley can act better then Deano

----------


## Florijo

> *Lennie I said the same thing earlier, of course it was ignored,, problem is some people think looks are more important than the acting,, I personally think Bradley can act better than Deano ...*
> *Also if some of u will think long and hard,, when Bradley was being interviewed by the cops,, the cops asked Bradley if he was interested in Stacey,, he said NOT THAT WAY NO,( OR SOMETHING ALONG THOSE LINES ), so I think he is gay..*


Totally agree with you. Stacey and Deano may look good together but so what? I'm more interested in the potential storylines between Stacey and Bradley, then whether the image is right. 

Yeah, I remember Bradley saying that. I think Bradley could possibly be gay but I guess we will have to wait and see. Even if he is, it would still be great to see Stacey and Bradley become friends.

----------


## xxHelenxx

I think maybe stacey should take Bradley under her wing but I could never believe them to be a realistic couple if they did get together! He would bore her too much. I think Deano is more suited to her and maybe Bradley to ruby!

----------


## xStephaniex

my first impression on bradley was he was going to be a "goody too-shoes" but you could see that something was going to happen along the lines, and it did lol. with stacey ect. but he seems an ok actor, lets hope they make him look fitter lmao .

----------


## lilacangel

> I think maybe stacey should take Bradley under her wing but I could never believe them to be a realistic couple if they did get together! He would bore her too much. I think Deano is more suited to her and maybe Bradley to ruby!


exactly wot i said!!

----------


## callummc

I am thinking bradleys ok,could turn out to be a bore,we'll have to wait and see,but i'm hoping hes gonna be one of them clumsy idiot types but with a good heart

----------


## JustJodi

*Even if Bradley is gay, so what, he would make a good and loyal friend for Stacey..From the last couple of  episodes Bradley was in, I found him easy to watch, his acting is good,Ok granted he is not a drool bucket that most of you girls want to oogle at, but he does have a charming smile , I think if you guys look past the "so called fitness" and see the acting you might see something else. I am sticking to my decison, Bradley is by far better than Deano in the acting department.. no contest...*

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't mind them been friends but Bradley and stacey together ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## JustJodi

*awwwww they might grow on you *

----------


## Bree

i dident really like the thought of them togther at first but now i do sort of think they would make an ok couple  :Stick Out Tongue:  but i probley change my mind soon lol !!!!

----------


## eastenders mad

> *awwwww they might grow on you *


maybe but i doubt it sorry   :Sad:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## special_girl

noooo. stacey and bradley can't get together. Stacey and Deano should! they make the better couple by far

----------


## lilacangel

> noooo. stacey and bradley can't get together. Stacey and Deano should! they make the better couple by far


couldnt agree more!!

----------


## Kim

> noooo. stacey and bradley can't get together. Stacey and Deano should! they make the better couple by far


 I also agree. Bradley is too much of a goody goody two shoes for Stacey.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I also agree. Bradley is too much of a goody goody two shoes for Stacey.


I also agree!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I also agree. Bradley is too much of a goody goody two shoes for Stacey.


Yes but sometimes opposites attract. 

I think he is gay, there was a hint at it tonight. You probably noticed. Patrick asked if he was and Jim said he didn't think so, then Patrick said something about him being a late starter.

----------


## Tanya

I think he is gay, a while back on the eastenders webcam snippits didn't jim and patrick say something that suggested he was gay?

Filming today: Episode 942 Tx: 27/01/06

JIM: He moisturises.
PATRICK: Moisturises!
JIM: Morning and night. I don't even want to know what exfoliating is.
PEGGY: Nothing wrong in making the most of what you've got.

----------


## Bree

i dont think he is gay well i hope not anyway

----------


## Cheesy~bananas

I think it would be stupid if Stacey got with Bradley because he seem so geeky and completely not her type  :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

Saw a cute pic of Stacey/Bradley hugging each other and smiling with their cheek touching each other - in the Reveal magazine

It says that Stacey/Bradley pretend they go out so they can con money off Charlie for their dates, Bradley only goes along with it for Stacey's sake.
Stacey pretends to Charlie that she going on a date with Bradley so she needs money but is actually off somewhere else, when Charlie catches Bradley not on his date - Bradley quickly covers for Stacey and him.
Will Stacey be impressed with that???

----------


## Bree

ohhh sounds really good i do like bradley he seems such a sweet kind person  :Stick Out Tongue:  hop hes in it for a long time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lennie

That jumper - Stacey picked lol

I think they are cute

----------


## Florijo

I can't believe Bradley counted how many frogs there were on that jumper.   :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

> I can't believe Bradley counted how many frogs there were on that jumper.


I know - i guess that jumper means so much to him, and he wore it straight away   :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

> Saw a cute pic of Stacey/Bradley hugging each other and smiling with their cheek touching each other - in the Reveal magazine
> 
> It says that Stacey/Bradley pretend they go out so they can con money off Charlie for their dates, Bradley only goes along with it for Stacey's sake.
> Stacey pretends to Charlie that she going on a date with Bradley so she needs money but is actually off somewhere else, when Charlie catches Bradley not on his date - Bradley quickly covers for Stacey and him.
> Will Stacey be impressed with that???


I've heard Kate Harwood say he's gay, but maybe they've decided not to do that storyline. He did seem quite excited tonight when he heard he had a female admirer, and when he found out it was Stacey he seemed really chuffed. 

Also if they are going to make Sonia go off with Naomi, that's going to be two homosexuals in the same family. It happens in real life, but in a soap it seems a bit forced.

If he is gay they'll proabably do a storyline where Stacey begins to fall for him and then he comes out.

----------


## eastenders mad

he should be gay he looks it lol

----------


## brenda1971

I think that Bradley and stacey make a really sweet couple.  But how old is he supposed to be

----------


## Bree

i dont know i think hes ment to be a few years older then stacey

----------


## Kim

Bradley is eighteen. He looks much older though, If I hadn't of read it i'd have thought he was about 23 or something.

----------


## CrazyLea

my sister dont watch it much and she was kinda watching it yesterday and he came on and she went..whs he and is aid bradley and he was buying a drink and she was like he only looks about 16..i was like riiight (i sounded kinda american there  :Searchme:  )
but yeah i think that stacey and bradley (if it does happen) would be quite good. i heard on the boards somewhere that ruby and stacey fight over him?? is this true. it might have been in the rumour mill? not sure..

----------


## Kim

I don't think it was on the boards Lea, and hope it doesn't happen as they have got too much of a good friendship to be ruined by a boy. It has already been under strain from Juley and if this were to happen it would be worse.

----------


## CrazyLea

actually it was here... http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=40601 
if that doesnt go blue go to rumour mill and its under stacey and ruby feud.
yeah i hope it doesnt happen either, cause like youve said their friendship was already under strain and now it would be nice for them just get on and not fight over a boy

p.s about that link... someones gunna have to tell me how to do that whole thing where you have that wore here and you just click it.. lol.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its a shame on bradley because jim told him stacey liked him whilst she was making a fool out of him and he likes her heading for hearache

----------


## Bree

god i felt sorry for him i dont see why stacey is being so nasty when he tried to save her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Bradley will hold his own, he seems to be a bit SMARTER than most of the Walford younger set, I think he will only be hurt if the friendship he offers is thrown in his face. I still do not understand why Stacey is so MAD at him  after all HE DIDNT SPIKE HER DRINK AND MAKE HER LOOPY.. Deano did and if any one needs a good dose of Staceys poison tongue it is Deano.. hands down !!!*

----------


## Siobhan

If you want to talk about Bradley/stacey things.. use this thread

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=43308

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe it will hurt her pride because she seems like that

----------


## Bree

But yeah bradleys fab hope theres loads more fab things from him  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x.x.x

----------


## *-Rooney-*

deanos forever getting a good dose of staceys poison tongue whether he spikes her drink or not what i dont understand is when deano confessed to stacey why did she say i wont say anything if you dont it doesnt make sense

----------


## Lennie

Not watchingg EE - but can anybody fill me on what happening with Bradley/Stacey in todays episode???

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well that was a good start to the stacey/bradley thing they are babysitting and she nearly killing him with a curry

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well that was a good start to the stacey/bradley thing they are babysitting and she nearly kills him with a curry

----------


## lilacangel

i got to say after todays eppisode im begining to think that bradley and stacey will make a nice couple. in todays episode bradley was sent to stacey to help her look after freddie (regardless of her protest!), but he had an allergic reaction to some nuts in the curry so she was apologising and called the abulance and looked like she really cared and then in the middle of it all (him choking and gasping for breath) he told her "has anyone ever told you your very pretty" and she started blushing. and in the end when the paramedics arrived she was still very concerened for him inisiting he go to hospital although he was feeling much better (after taking his medicines dot got back from thier place).he told dot he thinks stacey likes him!hope this helps Lennie!

----------


## Bree

they where fab tonight i really like bradley now  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

> what i dont understand is when deano confessed to stacey why did she say i wont say anything if you dont it doesnt make sense


Because although Deano confessed to spiking her drink, she still thought Bradley had assaulted her. She probably thought that if the police knew Deano was behind it, they wouldn't take the claim that Bradley had attacked her that seriously, and wouldn't believe her. 

Now everything's cleared up and she knows that Bradley didn't do anything to her. But like you I don't see why one a few words from Bradley changed her mind, into thinking that he was innocent.

----------


## Lennie

> i got to say after todays eppisode im begining to think that bradley and stacey will make a nice couple. in todays episode bradley was sent to stacey to help her look after freddie (regardless of her protest!), but he had an allergic reaction to some nuts in the curry so she was apologising and called the abulance and looked like she really cared and then in the middle of it all (him choking and gasping for breath) he told her "has anyone ever told you your very pretty" and she started blushing. and in the end when the paramedics arrived she was still very concerened for him inisiting he go to hospital although he was feeling much better (after taking his medicines dot got back from thier place).he told dot he thinks stacey likes him!hope this helps Lennie!


Thanks - need to watch this episode now

----------


## Siobhan

People are no longer posting spoilers on here so moved and now merging with bradley thread to tidy up the boards

----------


## JustJodi

*Thank you very much  having two posts going at the same time with the same topic was driving me around the bend *

----------


## x Amby x

last nights episode was a good one. I think Stacey and Bradley are quite funny together because their personalities are so different from one anothers!

----------


## lilacangel

i thought it was nice how when they were together westlifes song amazing was in the back! i think it was a sort of a clue of whats to come! as the song goes "we could be more than just amazing"!

----------


## Lennie

Which Westlife song was it?

They are funny together - got to admit, and also Bradley doesnt shy away from her which is good, as i thought he would

----------


## lilacangel

it was westlifes new song, hasnt been released yet i think its called 'Amazing'

----------


## Lennie

Ok - thanks  :Smile:  , will check it out  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilacangel

you can watch the video on yahoo music!

----------


## Lennie

> you can watch the video on yahoo music!


Ok - thanks, i have just got there new album from my mate so i'll have a listen to that.

Not really a Westlife fan   :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the stacey/bradley storyline if that ever starts they will be like the weirdest couple ever. i know they say opposites attract but that is ridiculous

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and i think stacey secretly likes deano even though he spiked her drink

----------


## lilacangel

yeah i dont know anymore! before i was certain that deano and stacey will make the perfect couple! but then after watching last nights episode i thought she wont be bad with bradley as well! although i hope she gets with deano!

----------


## Kim

> and i think stacey secretly likes deano even though he spiked her drink


So do I. I think she'll get together with Bradley though. I'd also rather it was Deano.

----------


## megan999

In this Saturday's "We Love Telly" magazine in the Daily Mirror, there is a really sweet picture of Stacey & Bradley together on pg 35. IMO they have a great chemistry on screen, even if they just stay as friends  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

> So do I. I think she'll get together with Bradley though. I'd also rather it was Deano.


i think stacey would be better with bradley. but then im biased as i dont like deano but i like bradley. bradley and stacey would be kinda sweet together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i just dont think bradley is stacey's type i cant see stacey with a nice quiet guy

----------


## littlemo

> i just dont think bradley is stacey's type i cant see stacey with a nice quiet guy


I think I could. She comes across as somebody with a bad attitude and full of herself, but I think most of it is a front. The Slater family have been good to her, but a lot of the stuff with her mum and everything, she feels it's to difficult to talk about. I think it would be nice for her to have somebody in her life she can trust and be honest with. Who will sit and listen to what she has to say, and give her some much needed support. 

He could be there for her as a friend, or as a boyfriend. But I would like to see them as a couple.

----------


## JustJodi

> you can watch the video on yahoo music!


*What does this have to do with Stacey/Bradley?? This is not a music thread*

----------


## Kim

It's a song that was playing in a Stacey and Bradley scene. It's not relevant though.

----------


## x Amby x

i can imagine stacey and deano together!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i love bradleys caracter hes well funny lol

----------


## lilacangel

this is what i found out in a spoiler site:

Airing Friday, 24th February 2006 at 20:00 on BBC One
 Stacey decides itâs time she made more of an effort with Bradley, though Dot thinks she has an ulterior motive.

----------


## Lennie

I got a feeling that Stacey is genuine in that episode - that she wants to make a effort

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i love deano i know he has done wrong but he only did it to cheer stacey up and i think the feeling is mutual between them

----------


## JustJodi

> i love deano i know he has done wrong but he only did it to cheer stacey up and i think the feeling is mutual between them


 
I am not sure I would be that quick to forgive some one that DRUGGED me to make me HAPPY,, then let another guy take the blame for it, I call that sort of person a coward and a wimp...Deano has lost my vote :Thumbsdown:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im sorry but i do like deano i cant help it , he seems perfect for stacey

----------


## lilacangel

i really like deano too! thinks he will be gud with stacey!

----------


## Lennie

Not watching EE - will watch at 10pm on BBC3  :Smile: 

Was there any Stacey/Bradley in todays episode???

----------


## littlemo

> Not watching EE - will watch at 10pm on BBC3 
> 
> Was there any Stacey/Bradley in todays episode???


There was a little bit of Bradley and Stacey in tonight's EE, as you now know now you've watched it. I don't know why Stacey is being so mean to Bradley. He seems like a nice friend to have. She should really think before she acts.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I am not sure I would be that quick to forgive some one that DRUGGED me to make me HAPPY,, then let another guy take the blame for it, I call that sort of person a coward and a wimp...Deano has lost my vote


i know deano did wrong but he witnessed the meltdown she had at the party in johnnys and realises how depressed dhe is without ruby he wanted to cheer her up but he went all the wrong ways about doing it but you have got to give him credit he didnt let bradley go down for it and admitted the truth to everyone

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

I sooooo want Bradley and Stacey to get together.  I think we're going to see a bit of a transformation a la Grease!

----------


## littlemo

> I sooooo want Bradley and Stacey to get together.  I think we're going to see a bit of a transformation a la Grease!


Do you think Stacey is going to be the one to change or Bradley? I don't think they'd want to change Stacey's personality, she's an excellent character. Although it wouldn't hurt her character to be a bit nicer to the people trying to be friends with her. 

I think Bradley would need to lighten up a little to be with Stacey. He should keep his gentle manner and his mild temperament, but he would need to be a bit more fun. And he has to learn to stand up for himself more. You can see he holds his own now, but he needs to stay one step of the game.

----------


## Debs

> Do you think Stacey is going to be the one to change or Bradley? I don't think they'd want to change Stacey's personality, she's an excellent character. Although it wouldn't hurt her character to be a bit nicer to the people trying to be friends with her. 
> 
> I think Bradley would need to lighten up a little to be with Stacey. He should keep his gentle manner and his mild temperament, but he would need to be a bit more fun. And he has to learn to stand up for himself more. You can see he holds his own now, but he needs to stay one step of the game.


i think bradley will change which will be as hame as he is lovely as he is, hopefully stacey will fall for him just as he is

----------


## megan999

I don't like the way the script writers have made poor Bradley BEG Stacey for a date. It's demeaning to him. Now I think he should go out with Ruby. Can't wait for tonight's epi. But I can't stand it when Stacey treats Bradley badly. He is my fave character at the moment. When has Stace had a boyfriend? I don't remember. Anyway, she is only using him to get money out of Charlie

----------


## littlemo

> I don't like the way the script writers have made poor Bradley BEG Stacey for a date. It's demeaning to him. Now I think he should go out with Ruby. Can't wait for tonight's epi. But I can't stand it when Stacey treats Bradley badly. He is my fave character at the moment. When has Stace had a boyfriend? I don't remember. Anyway, she is only using him to get money out of Charlie


Yes I don't think Bradley should beg for a date either. Although if Stacey had been clearer with him the first place about not wanting to go out with him, he would probably have just left it. Now it seems as if she's stringing him along. 

I really like Bradley's character, he's very kind hearted, and even though he's only been in it a little while, I get the feeling he can see through Stacey's hard act persona.

----------


## Lennie

Saw EE today - loved the scene at the end where Bradley gets Stacey to pay lol
I like the fact he isnt a pushover

In Inside Soap magazine - Stacey/Bradley are featured in the hottest couples of 2006 special

----------


## x Amby x

> In Inside Soap magazine - Stacey/Bradley are featured in the hottest couples of 2006 special


Yeah ive got that too! lol they're like chalk and cheese! lol bless them!

----------


## littlemo

> Saw EE today - loved the scene at the end where Bradley gets Stacey to pay lol
> I like the fact he isnt a pushover
> 
> In Inside Soap magazine - Stacey/Bradley are featured in the hottest couples of 2006 special


So are they going to become a couple then?! Have you read any magazines with them in it? do you know what's going to happen in the future with these two?

----------


## Lennie

No - only saw them featured in as hottest couple of 2006 along with other couples.

Not sure what will happen  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

On Digital Spy EE they are calling Bradley and Stacey's relationship 'Bracey', that made me laugh! lol.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Saw EE today - loved the scene at the end where Bradley gets Stacey to pay lol
> I like the fact he isnt a pushover
> 
> In Inside Soap magazine - Stacey/Bradley are featured in the hottest couples of 2006 special


yeah i got that episode they were the odd couple

----------


## Siobhan

> On Digital Spy EE they are calling Bradley and Stacey's relationship 'Bracey', that made me laugh! lol.


And it starts.. I am not having a go at you littlemo, just this whole name attaching thing like Shannis, Bracey!!!! it is so annoying cause in soap land they change partners more than they change undies so it is pointless and more to the point, it never happens in Corrie why?? cause they have a larger mature audience

----------


## Em

I didnt think stacy and bradley relationship would work at first (because hes a bit of a drip), but after the way he got her to pay I think differently! He might be just what she needs, and I dont think he would be a push over!

----------


## JustJodi

As I said before I think Bradley is just what Stacey needs, cos the guys she has gone after( Spencer ,Dennis and Garry and Mickey? ) in the past were NOT for her, or the guys treated her badly. She has this DEFENSE mechanism and its funny to watch. Even if Bradley turns out to be gay, I still think he would have been the best person for her. Just my 2 cents worth.

----------


## Em

Bradley Gay? Is that for definate? what a waste of a storyline!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Bradley Gay? Is that for definate? what a waste of a storyline!!


NOTHING IS  :Smile:   the way things are going I doubt it, I think hes a cutie in his own right, and HE CAN ACT..hes got such a cheeky grin don't ya think ?? Lets see if EE can surprise us,, I agree it would be a waste, not just the story line!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

your right what does that make dot and jim, dim. sonia and martin, maria. pauline and joe, poe.

----------


## Em

Umm "patpat" for patricia and patrick? This could get quite fun. Anyone got anymore?

----------


## Siobhan

not in this thread please, this is not for relationship names and there has already been thread on this

----------


## megan999

They CAN'T make Bradley gay!!!   :Angry:   :Angry:  We should start a petition  :Readtherules:

----------


## Siobhan

Ok people, this is the general section, if anyone has spoiler or rumours on the whole gay thing please do not discuss them here. thank you

----------


## x Amby x

I think it woud be quite funny if Bradley turned out to be gay!

----------


## littlemo

> I think it woud be quite funny if Bradley turned out to be gay!


I love Stacey and Bradley's relationship too much, for that to happen. Also he openly admitted tonight that he fancied Stacey. Why would he be going to these lengths to be with her if he didn't really like her? unless he's trying to prove he's straight, to himself.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

your not allowed to discuss rumours here

----------


## littlemo

> your not allowed to discuss rumours here


Sorry, I was just replying to a message. I've moved this subject now onto the spoiler section, so if anybody wants to they can go on there to discuss it.

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone else see that Bradley and Stacey are a bit like Jamie and Sonia? I think they are better characters, but their relationship is similar. Stacey is worried about what people around her will say about her being with Bradley, the same as Jamie was worried about what people would say about Sonia (although he didn't openly admit it to her face, like Stacey did). There's 'underdogs' in both relationships. 

I'd really like it if like Jamie and Sonia, Bradley and Stacey would fall in love and have a good relationship. Without taking the fun out of either of them.

----------


## megan999

I love the build up to a couple getting together, and Lacey Turner and Charlie Clements have a real chemistry  :Wub:  , like Kat & Alfie were good together   :Love:

----------


## megan999

Does anyone know if Charlie Clements will be in EE for a long time?? I DO HOPE SO :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> And it starts.. I am not having a go at you littlemo, just this whole name attaching thing like Shannis, Bracey!!!! it is so annoying cause in soap land they change partners more than they change undies so it is pointless and more to the point, it never happens in Corrie why?? cause they have a larger mature audience


I wasn't saying I agreed with the name attaching 'Bracey' it just made me laugh that somebody else would say it, it sounds pretty stupid really. I do hope they get together though because they suit one another. 

I agree that Corrie have a more mature audience because it's 45 years old,  often people have grown up with watch it. Like my mum who was born the year it started. And I was born the year Eastenders started. Often people don't like breaking in new soaps and become attached to the ones they first watched. 

I'm not a big fan of Corrie, I love Eastenders much better!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im not actually sure how long his contract is for EE

----------


## megan999

Bradley was right when he said Stacey treats him like dirt. He's got it well bad for her!!! I hope she doesn't break his heart, but if she does I hope it leads to him finding someone better than her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

Stacey has some serious emotional problems. She's had her dad die and it seems that she's had to look after her mum pretty much on her own for years. I know how hard that can be. She's now with some family members, but she didn't know them well when she came, and she must feel somewhat of an outsider because she's quite a distant relative. I can see why Stacey would feel depressed and down on herself. Because without knowing it her mum has made her feel worthless, and that isn't good for a persons self confidence.  

Ruby is/was her one and only friend. She was just saying tonight that 'nobody liked her'. She's not as bad as Janine, but she's got a similar outlook on life. Unlike Janine though, I think there's a good chance she can come out the other side, and not be so screwed up. Bradley would help with that, he's a nice man and I think he would be supportive to her. Which is one of the reasons I think they'd make a great couple. 

I think Bradley will get to see the 'real Stacey' soon, and be confided in by her. He may even be a better support to her than Ruby.

----------


## xStephaniex

there is seriously some sort of spark between these two isn't there !!! staceys always mean to bradley which i think suggests she likes him big time but doesn't want to show it and bradley its blatant he fancies stacey !!! - i hope they get together, brill couple  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Penguin8191

yeh i agree they both obviously like each other! they wouls make a great couple

----------


## littlemo

> there is seriously some sort of spark between these two isn't there !!! staceys always mean to bradley which i think suggests she likes him big time but doesn't want to show it and bradley its blatant he fancies stacey !!! - i hope they get together, brill couple


Yes fabulous! There's a really great vibe.

Stacey is vulnerable on the inside, and Bradley is strong on the inside. Their appearances are very deceptive. They'd be good for one another. 

I wonder if Bradley is a virgin? he doesn't seem to shy away from women, but on the other hand he's quite a quiet person, and isn't very forthcoming. I think Stacey would bring him out of his shell.

----------


## megan999

After Bradley tells Stacey he thinks she's sick and doesn't want to be around him any more - because of Yolande etc, how do they then start talking to each other again? I haven't missed any episodes but just feel I've missed something, like a line of dialogue or whatever. Help!!

----------


## littlemo

> After Bradley tells Stacey he thinks she's sick and doesn't want to be around him any more - because of Yolande etc, how do they then start talking to each other again? I haven't missed any episodes but just feel I've missed something, like a line of dialogue or whatever. Help!!


I think Bradley just offered an olive branch, and Stacey shyed away from it like she usually does, and at the moment they are left in limbo. They haven't properly made up. Stacey's still being stubborn, and Bradley is trying with her but finds it impossible to break down her barrier. 

I just think Bradley realised (with the Yolande situation) that it was time to move past it. If Yolande has taken Patrick back the least Bradley can do is try and understand Stacey.

----------


## Daisyduck

poor bradley i like him, stacey is missing out i would date him just for his Â£50 bonus from work. ha ha

----------


## littlemo

> poor bradley i like him, stacey is missing out i would date him just for his Â£50 bonus from work. ha ha


Yes I know, Stacey has struck gold. She deserves a guy like that, who will treat her nicely. That's just what her mum wanted for her. I bet she'd love him.

----------


## megan999

> I think Bradley just offered an olive branch, and Stacey shyed away from it like she usually does, and at the moment they are left in limbo. They haven't properly made up. Stacey's still being stubborn, and Bradley is trying with her but finds it impossible to break down her barrier. 
> 
> I just think Bradley realised (with the Yolande situation) that it was time to move past it. If Yolande has taken Patrick back the least Bradley can do is try and understand Stacey.


Thanks   :Smile:  I think I understand now

----------


## Daisyduck

come on bradley lets see you get the girl of ya dreams, before its to late.

----------


## Daisyduck

> Yes I know, Stacey has struck gold. She deserves a guy like that, who will treat her nicely. That's just what her mum wanted for her. I bet she'd love him.


 yes i agree her mum would like him. i think she likes bradley really,   :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> come on bradley lets see you get the girl of ya dreams, before its to late.


I know, he's not being decisive enough. A guy who wants Stacey needs to show it, you can't be backwards about coming forwards, otherwise it seems as if your uninterested. 

I love Bradley but I think he needs to be a bit more understanding of Stacey. He did say that he was going out with Dot tonight, so to find him chatting to Demi (and they did look quite cosy) in the shop, laughing away, it's understandable she would be a bit upset with him. Although I'm not saying Stacey shouldn't look at the bigger picture, but obviously she's not somebody who does that, she's quite quick to fly off the handle, and Bradley needs to get to know her better to realise that that's just her way. 

Again with the Yolande thing, he didn't even stop to hear her side of the story, he just made an assumption based on the blinkard perception he sometimes has of her, and jumped down her throat. Again not saying what she did was right but he still should look at the bigger picture. 

At least they are getting closer to some common ground. She made a move on him tonight and Bradley now knows Stacey really likes him. I loved the way Stacey shooed Demi out of the shop tonight, it was like he's mine get away from him or have your face kicked in! lol. She's so great!

----------


## adorableangel

have you noticed Bradley always has the brightest red cheeks, the ee makeup department must be running out of blusher all the time for him!!

----------


## littlemo

> have you noticed Bradley always has the brightest red cheeks, the ee makeup department must be running out of blusher all the time for him!!


Yes he looks really gorgeous doesn't he? I really love him he's just fabulous!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i didnt think i would like him before he came onto the square i thought he would be a geek but he actually gives you a laugh and has stacey wrapped around his little finger

----------


## littlemo

> i didnt think i would like him before he came onto the square i thought he would be a geek but he actually gives you a laugh and has stacey wrapped around his little finger


Not so sure about the last part. Stacey can certainly give as good as she gets. And certainly wouldn't let any man get the better of her (not in the long term anyway). I think that what's great about her character! Bradley can dish it out though, I love that. 

Hopefully they can be equals in the relationship. But i'm sure Stacey will push the boundaries.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

hes alright actor i dont think hes hot though  :Smile:

----------


## Daisyduck

They still dragging this story out i think Bradley will be good for Stacey, so lets see them get together soon.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I agree i am really looking foward to seeing them together i think they will be fab

----------


## littlemo

> hes alright actor i dont think hes hot though


Maybe he's not hot in the obvious sort of way but I definetely think he's sexy. I don't think it's particularly his looks, it's his personality the way he is with Stacey, his sexy smile. He's quite mysterious, and I think there's something interesting about someone who doesn't show their entire self.

Although actually I do think he is quite good looking.

----------


## Daisyduck

Ya Bradley kissed Stacey tonight as last about time he got the guts to kiss her yahhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## DancingQueen

> Maybe he's not hot in the obvious sort of way but I definetely think he's sexy. I don't think it's particularly his looks, it's his personality the way he is with Stacey, his sexy smile. He's quite mysterious, and I think there's something interesting about someone who doesn't show their entire self.
> 
> Although actually I do think he is quite good looking.


I agree with you, i think hes lovely.

----------


## littlemo

> I agree with you, i think hes lovely.


Fantastic! I really do love him! He is the best guy for Stacey.

----------


## Fuller

He's a fantastic addition to the show and his releationship with stacey is nice

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah he is really lovely and they are an adorable couple

----------


## littlemo

What i'm about to say has been mentioned on Digital Spy but watching the episode on Friday it made me think that there may be some truth in it (this isn't a spoiler). Do you think Bradley has been physically abused by his father? obviously he doesn't get on well with him, but the stuff surrounding Jake and Stacey on Friday, I think brought back memories for him. Like he'd done something like this before, maybe trying to protect his mother. He didn't care if he got hurt, and it seems that if you've been beaten for a long time you get kind of immune to it. What do you reckon? 

Also I got thinking about Stacey's attitude, do you think there's more to what happened in Stacey's childhood that meets the eye? I mean a lot of people have severely depressed mothers (me being one of them), but not everybody acts the way Stacey does. It's probably just a result of neglect but I thought perhaps there may have been abuse in her past as well. Although I do think that might be a bit too much like Kat.

----------


## DancingQueen

I definitely think that something has happened with Bradley and his dad. He doesn't speak very highly of him. I think that his dad probably abused his mum. I dont think that he is as soft as we think. I think that he just wanted to protect Stacey. 

As for Stacey attitude i think she was just crying out for some love and affection for someone. I think that after everything that happened to her with her mum, i dont think that she has ever felt stable in life. I think that Bradley will give her some stability, i think that Stacey has a hard exterior due to what happened to her in the past, but i think deep down she just wants to be loved

----------


## littlemo

> I definitely think that something has happened with Bradley and his dad. He doesn't speak very highly of him. I think that his dad probably abused his mum. I dont think that he is as soft as we think. I think that he just wanted to protect Stacey. 
> 
> As for Stacey attitude i think she was just crying out for some love and affection for someone. I think that after everything that happened to her with her mum, i dont think that she has ever felt stable in life. I think that Bradley will give her some stability, i think that Stacey has a hard exterior due to what happened to her in the past, but i think deep down she just wants to be loved


Yes I think your right, although i've never really believed that Bradley was soft, he seems to be able to handle himself quite well. Also I'm not sure that it was just Bradley's mother who was abused by his father, I think Bradley may have taken the brunt of his abuse a few times as well. I only remember Carol's brothers in general being violent. When they were in it before they were racist towards Alan, and Max was probably one of the ones that beat up David when they found out Carol was pregnant. I don't think he's going to be a nice bloke, but look what happened to Jim, leopards can change their spots. I hope there are going to be some gripping storylines with this lot. 

I think Bradley and Stacey might just be two lost souls. As well as them being much like Jamie and Sonia in how they got together, and Kat and Alfie the way they go back and forth with their relationship, I think there a lot like Dennis and Sharon too. Two people looking for love who don't really have anybody that great in their lives, I hope it's really special!

p.s. Do you remember when Deano said to Bradley (about Jake) 'He'll kill you', Bradley just said 'So'. It just seems like he doesn't care. Although maybe i'm just reading too much into it. I don't think he's as vulnerable as Jamie was, so maybe they haven't had the same experiences.

----------


## littlemo

Anyone got anything to say on Bradley and Stacey?!

I'm really loving them.

----------


## CrazyLea

i just saw that pic on the other stacey and bradley thread.. aww its well cute. i hope they last a long time

----------


## x Amby x

i thought it was really sweet with Stacey and Bradley on friday when he said he wouldn't let her down!

----------


## littlemo

> i just saw that pic on the other stacey and bradley thread.. aww its well cute. i hope they last a long time


I know it's great! Do you have any idea what episode this picture is from?

----------


## Siobhan

> I know it's great! Do you have any idea what episode this picture is from?


if you want to know, ask in the spoiler section. it hasn't happen yet so it is not general

----------


## Siobhan

everything bradley/stacey related been discussed here 
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=48680

----------

